# Piko 0-6-0



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I should be getting a Piko 0-6-0 dockside switcher soon. Sorry if I bid against anyone here on Ebay. I was wondering if anyone has done battery and sound install on one. Couldn't afford the USA trains version right now.


I plan on putting in my Cab Command RC receiver along with a small Lithium battery. I am also looking at inexpensive sound boards. I always like trying a new sound card. The mylocosound.com board is top on the list right now as I haven't used one yet. I'm also going to see if I can use their bell jumper to enable/disable bell from the remote control. Not sure if the sound card takes its readings on power up only or if it constantly checks the jumper during operation. I'm hoping the second but if I were programming it would have done the first.


I had to have one as it reminds me of one of two HO engines I loved as a youth. NYC engine even!


russ
http://www.cabcommand.com


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one but its track powered, looks like it comes apart fairly easy and should be room enough between the boiler, cab and bunker to fit all your stuff. they are nice looking little monsters


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Does yours run well? I am really looking forward to getting mine and playing with it. 

Now all I need is to get my other favorite HO engine, a little Witcomb industrial diesel switcher (~35 ton) . I had a little red Lionel HO version. Man it brings back memories! I really want one in 1/29th.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't have the sound card yet, it's shipped and should arrive shortly. In the mean time here are a few teaser pictures of the locomotive with switchable battery/track power, Cab Command receiver and removable lithium battery. Battery slides in and out for charging or swapping. The battery/track select switch is under the cab behind one of the tool boxes. The tool box on the other side hides the receiver configuration button. Those are the only two holes drilled for the installation, the lead weight is still in the boiler as well.


Picture with battery removed so size can be seen 











Cab Command receiver hidden in coal bunker









Battery slid in/out of boiler


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is a video of the little engine pulling a string of reefers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ltvs9IEXf8


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a thread going about kitbashing one of these in the modelmaking forum


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

My friend Bob made a fully operational coal tipple for a demonstration at our Nov. FGRS meet today. My RC system is capable of running extremely slowly and was perfect for loading coal (aquarium filter charcoal) into the hopper car and then dumping it at the end of the line. Here is a picture of the coal tipple. 










We had so much fun demonstrating the operation I never did a video. Also, here is a picture of the little 0-6-0 pulling a NYC boxcar I won in the raffle at the meet. 










Still working on the install write-up.


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Will the locomotive look OK running with narrow gauge 45mm locomotives?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are two shots of the similar BR80.... 

http://www.eisenbahnwelten-rathen.de/seite_piko_test_br80.htm 

The coach is a standard LGB Austrian bogie type 

And with an LGB 2080 (which is a large-ish loco) toward the end of the thread. 

http://www.stummiforum.de/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=49804&view=previous 

I would *assume* the US model will be similar in size.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....also keep in mind that the caboose in the US set and some of the cars are from the old MDC 1:24 series, others came from MDCs 1:32 offerings. G45, wir sind Gummi!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By trainguy111 on 27 Dec 2010 04:53 PM 
Will the locomotive look OK running with narrow gauge 45mm locomotives? 




If you think it will..then yes, it will.
but most people would say no, not really..

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 28 Dec 2010 07:53 AM 
Posted By trainguy111 on 27 Dec 2010 04:53 PM 
Will the locomotive look OK running with narrow gauge 45mm locomotives? 




If you think it will..then yes, it will.
but most people would say no, not really..

Scot


I found the engineer figure to be alot closer to 1/22 than to 1/29, the only thing that "makes" this a standard gauge engine is the roadname, take that away and it becomes a chunky narrow gauge switcher just fine, at least thats my opinion. If your running track power it runs fine once you remove the paint from the flanges, if your doing battery then you wont have to worry about that.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 28 Dec 2010 10:20 AM 
the only thing that "makes" this a standard gauge engine is the roadname, take that away and it becomes a chunky narrow gauge switcher just fine, at least thats my opinion. 

wellll..not really, no. 
it has very distinct "standard gauge" features..in fact, it looks much like a modern New York Central Pacific or B&A commuter engine, in its front end and other details..
(thats probably the style it was (loosly) based on..the 0-6-0 wheel arrangement doesnt really match the rest of the engine though.)
but still, quite modern, 1910's through 1930's style. 
really nothing at all "narrow gauge" about it..its very much "modern standard gauge"in its details. 

but..as I keep saying, if it looks ok to you, thats all that matters!
in reality, its MUCH more "standard gauge looking" than "narrow gauge looking"..but if that doesnt matter, then thats fine.. Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what I see when I look at the Piko engine:

Boston & Albany commuter engine

One of the B&A "commuter tank engines"..
although the Piko engine is much simplified obviously..and they added the saddle tank to make it more "switcher like" perhaps..
although IMO the rest of the locomotive doesnt really look like a switcher..I think it would look more natural as a 2-6-2T..

Scot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting and valid point Scot. 

While overall "profile size" it is a decent match, the detailing is a bit modern, especially that headlight... 

....but then there is the argument that modern US built NG steam would have looked about the same, case in point are these 1945 vintage Davenports built for the UNRRA in 750-760-785-900mm gauges. (enlarge photo): 

http://zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtop...ghlight=&sid=61b7f5cc4ddf979469119585498970b5 

And some are still with us today. 

http://steamaroundtheworld.fotopic.net/p55363786.html 

No, not a turn of the century typical US narrow gauge tea kettle by any bit of the imagination!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was basing my comment not on any possible prototype but specificly on the size of the engineer figure within.


----------

